# Can Somebody Verify Authenticity Of This Pinarello Please!



## evansss

Hey all,

Brand new to the forum, and relatively new to cycling. I already have purchased a setup that I am very happy with, however I am searching for a suitable bike for my girlfriend so she can accompany me riding. I am searching on craigslist with a budget of 600 bucks. Today I came across a Pinarello Dogma for sale, for you guessed it 600 bucks. I did not know they were so heavily counterfeited so I am extremely wary of purchasing this unless somebody can verify that it is in fact a legit bicycle. I appreciate any help you guys can provide.


----------



## tlg

Price is too good to be true.

There's a SN in the BB photo. Doesn't look like a legit SN. But I'm no expert on Pinarello serial numbers. Call Pinarello and ask them. Should be pretty easy to verify.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Fake, definitely. Sorry.


----------



## bruin11

Looks like a pretty nice bike for $600 fake or not.


----------



## evansss

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Fake, definitely. Sorry.


Would you mind telling me why definitely?




bruin11 said:


> Looks like a pretty nice bike for $600 fake or not.


I agree but its for my girlfriend and after hearing horror stories (i.e frame snaps and found to be filled with newspapers etc.) I dont want to risk injury.


----------



## evansss

Called up, and it looks like the serial number isnt long enough and therefore fake. The 600 dollar tag should've given it away but I wanted to believe I was about to get the deal of the century. :mad2: 


Glad I didnt risk it though.


----------



## MattG42C

I'm no Pinarello expert, but this screams fake to me; especially factoring in the price.

I don't know what year they are claiming this is, but if you compare the "Dogma" logo to this 2014 - look at the shape of the 'D' and the 'A' where it's really obvious... totally different decal design.
DOGMA 65.1 - Carbon Torayca® 65HM1K - 861 FP50 Naked Azzurro Bianco - Shiny ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.


----------



## rubber_duckie

Serial Number is too short compare to my dogma serial number.

The rear breast logo is totally out and paint design is really out from Pinaerllo website...

End of discussion......


----------

